# does anyone know of any apbt events in VA comming up?



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

any kind of event in virginia?? thanks :woof:


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

There will be a NKC bulldog show in June, and there is a 3 day APA weight pull there too.

That is the only thing I know of now, we are bringing our rails and will be there judging the weight pull.


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

ok cool,, thanks. im deff going to check it out. do you know what part of VA?


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

just to your south adba NC show and pull i will be there come see tia and the rest of my dog's in person


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

yea thanks sounds good.. i will deff be attending


----------

